# Good Skin Care



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies! I'm looking for some new skin care. I've been using ProActiv for like a year now and I want to try something new. I was considering Clinique but I'm not sure if it's really good.

I have combo skin. Normal on the cheeks and semi-oily on t-zone. I heard Biore Oil Control line or something is pretty good. Any suggestions? I appreciate the help


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

Clinique has some good face regimine products. Though the toners seem to be a bit drying.


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 27, 2007)

i've been using DHC, dhccare.com, and i honestly LOVE it! i have combination skin and as weird as olive oil may sound... it has done wonders for my skin! you can always request a catalog with sample of their olive essentials kit (which i believe is their most popular) for $2 and try it out before you spend that much money on the actual set or any of the other products. i use the dhc cleansing oil and i LOVE it! nothing gets make up off as well as that cleanser! try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't say that i LOVE everything about DHC but many of their items are affordable and of exceptional quality, so it can't hurt right? ^^ HTH!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been using Philosophy for the last year, and lately it's not working. I think it's too drying or something. At first my skin loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, I think I am going to go back to MAC Cleanse Off Oil and try the Studio Moisture Cream.


----------



## RoseMe (Jun 27, 2007)

I am Asian and have combination skin.  I like the Clinique no.2 toner with the regular moisturizer (not the gel type).  Once a week I use a gentle grapeseed scrub, and also a facial cleansing mask to get rid of all the invisible enemies....


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 27, 2007)

I have oily skin and am using Chanel's Purity Skincare and love it.
Although my skin remains oily, the texture is improving every day.

It's a bit pricey though and I'm considering Philosophy.

I used the 3-Step Clinique Line and it broke me out, also tried their new Anti-Oxidant moisturizer and broke me out, so I'm staying away from Clinique.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks ladies! hmm... i like all the suggestions. i think i'm going to do a little more research on each of them before i decide. i appreciate your help!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love clinique skincare! 
I would personally recommend the Dramatically different moisturising lotion/ gel... I Think its the best moisturiser I've personally tried.
I don't like there toners though, I would actually try some witch hazel, its very cheap, not only does it tone but if you get some light acne, it will help clear that up as well.
And cleansers are all cleansers really at the end of the day, cheap stuff is just as good as the expensive stuff, but I personally love cliniques 7 day scrub or Dove has some awesome ones too (I choose not to use them anymore however, as they test on animals... personal choice tho...)

You sound like you have the same skin as I do, so just be aware, not all cliniques stuff is that good, I've used a few of their rinse off products and they've either broken me out with serious acne or given me rashes/red blotches everywhere...


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 1, 2007)

I have combination skin too and I can't live without Lush Herbalism!  It's really amazing.  It makes my skin really soft and takes care of any blemishes.  Highly recommended!!  It lasts forever too.    
http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/231?expand=Skincare
The tea tree toner is really nice too.

They have really great masks as well if you have a shop nearby (you can't order the masks online because they contain all fresh ingredients). I've tried the blueberry mask, the cupcake mask and the cosmetic warrior mask.  The blueberry mask smelled amazing.  I can't personally recommend the cupcake mask -- though lots of people love it.  It made my skin sting!  The cosmetic warrior mask was great for keeping breakouts away as long as you can take the smell (fresh eggs and garlic are ingredients).

I really love their products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps!


----------



## jess98765 (Jul 4, 2007)

look into biotherm hun. my skin is quite similar to yours; maybe a tad dryer in places... but biotherm is actually amazing on my skin! 
I use to use clniique religiously but i found that after like 3 years of using it, my skin just didn't react all that well in the end- i felt like it did nothing.....


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't use Lush skincare unfortunately.  I think my skin needs the chemicals or something.

The best cleanser I've used so far is by La Roche Posay and I had to buy it at my dermatologist office.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_The best cleanser I've used so far is by La Roche Posay and I had to buy it at my dermatologist office._

 

My favourite skincare products belong to La Roche Posay and Avene.  They both utilize thermal spring water in all of their products.   Seriously, my skin has never looked better -- I am normal to combination, but can be a bit sensitive at times.


----------



## lara (Jul 4, 2007)

Mario Badescu. The line blows just about everything else out of the water.


----------



## Kim. (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Mario Badescu. The line blows just about everything else out of the water._

 
Where do you get this? Your skin always looks  amazing in your FOTDs so I'd love to know.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Where do you get this? Your skin always looks  amazing in your FOTDs so I'd love to know._

 


Check your local Nordstrom's.  I've see a Mario Badescu counter in two of mine.

Lara, your skin is perfect and to know you use this line makes me want to try it.  Any personal recommendations for Normal to Combination skin?


----------

